# Group Work



## ameliabedelia (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone else completely hate group work? It's completely unproductive and I hate dealing with people who never respond and slack off. Also, I'll have to go over to this girl's dorm to finish up a project and that's making me so nervous. Last time I worked with my group in the student center, and they kept gossiping about the frat who was having a meeting nearby. The other group members also had tons of friends who just _happened _ to be walking by so they were constantly waving to people they knew. Just another experience to prove my social awkwardness and failure.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

i've lost a lot of motivation in school because of group work. Their ambivalence to doing work has made me not give a rats *** about them or the class and made me ambivalent about all the work

It's to the point that I see our trainwreck (2 classes, same situation) of a project and cant/dont care enough to do anything to stop it

so hating group work would be an understatement for me


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I kind of like group work, it forces me to internact with other people and gives me some hope I may find someone I like, though reality is not so nice. About the only people I know are people I have been grouped with, and even then the disccussions hardly get out of the "school work" zone, but its better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

As long as the topic stays on academic stuff then i'm cool w/small groups. Social talk is a different story.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I really dislike group work, for both the awkward social situations it inevitably puts me in, and the frustration of having to compromise your academic work to make sure everyone is happy with the final product. I'm mildly obsessive about school, usually end up taking the lead role in group work, and hate when I don't have control over every single thing about the project I am handing in.

Sorry, I have an 18 page group paper due tomorrow, for which my third was finished a week ago and the other two people are franctically finishing up their parts right now. Can you tell I'm mildly frustrated?


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

now that you guys bring up the social aspect of it, that does put it in a bit of a different light. 90% of my interaction with other people have been because of the group work, and I do well talking about the project...but horrendous when talking outside of that.

I just had spring break where I really only hung out with some people one day of the week and I was super anxious at school today. Almost like all the work I did the first few months were completely gone because of break. Didnt help everyone else was talking about vegas, palm beach, etc etc and I did nothing


----------



## pinklove (Oct 19, 2008)

Ya group work sucks!!!!! I had a presentation today, one of the girls didn't show up! And my group mates and I had to take on her part without practicing! yup great stuff!


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

I dont mind group work, i just hate it when im with people i dont know. Getting put into random groups, that sort of thing annoys me. But i suppose its good for me in a way, because it means i have to challenge my SA, cant have it too easy.


----------

